# Drama queen



## Saoul

He finds on her coffee table a huge Shakespeare's volume! 
He says "This must be a thousand pages! You must be smart, you can't be only a drama queen!".



Is there a double meaning in "Drama queen"?

Something similar to someone dramatizing even the most stupid thing? (just a guess, because it's what I get by her reaction!)


----------



## moodywop

Saoul said:
			
		

> Is there a double meaning in "Drama queen"?
> 
> Something similar to someone dramatizing even the most stupid thing?


 
That's a perfect definition of a drama queen. It can be used to describe men as well. Actually I believe that the phrase was originally coined in gay circles(_queen = checca)._


----------



## Saoul

And right you are!
The following comment of the girl is:

"Maybe you are the drama queen, Mr. Pink Shirt!" (he's wearing a pink shirt, obviously!)
It makes perfect sense!

So if a boy says a girl "drama queen", he's teasing her about her being someone who dramatizes everything... if a girls uses it with a boy, she's calling him "queer"! Did I get it right?

Thanks a lot moodywop! It helps me a lot!


----------



## moodywop

Saoul said:
			
		

> . if a girls uses it with a boy, she's calling him "queer"! Did I get it right?


 
Sorry if I misled you. As far as I know the word can be used to describe a man without any suggestion whatsoever that he is gay.

*Drama queen, *a self-dramatizing or hysterical person...originally(in the 1960s) applied by male homosexuals to their fellows. In the 1970s the phrase was adopted by heterosexuals
_(Thorne, Dict of Contemporary Slang, 1990)_

Example from _Cambridge Dict: God, *he*'s such a drama queen! I've never seen such a fuss_


----------



## Saoul

OK, perfect! I got it now! 
Thanks again!
Saoul


----------



## ElaineG

*Carlo*, non sono d'accordo.  Quando uno chiama un'altro uomo "a drama queen", c'è una sfumatura di omosessualità.  Può essere umoroso, ma c'è solitamente un'intimazione che l'altro uomo non è tutto "maschio" (nel senso tradizionale -- non è la mia idea), che si comporta come una donna o un gay.

L'esempio di *Saoul* -- con la camicia rosa -- è tipico.

Posso dire al mio boyfriend: "Don't be such a drama queen!"  ma sarebbe più "barbed" (non so) che un semplice "calm down!"


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Posso dire al mio boyfriend: "Don't be such a drama queen!" ma sarebbe più "barbed" (non so) che un semplice "calm down!"


 
I see your point. Maybe I should have added the caveat that it should only be used jocularly to a close male friend with a healthy sense of humour - not to a macho guy impervious to humour


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> *Carlo*, non sono d'accordo. Quando uno chiama un'altro uomo "a drama queen", c'è una sfumatura di omosessualità. Può essere umoroso, ma c'è solitamente un'intimazione che l'altro uomo non è tutto "maschio" (nel senso tradizionale -- non è la mia idea), che si comporta come una donna o un gay.
> 
> L'esempio di *Saoul* -- con la camicia rosa -- è tipico.
> 
> Posso dire al mio boyfriend: "Don't be such a drama queen!" ma sarebbe più "barbed" (non so) che un semplice "calm down!"


That would only apply if I said it to a straight male. If I said the same thing to a gay man, there would be no reminder of the fact that he was gay. I would simply be saying that he was being dramatic.


----------



## AmoL'italiano

Is there an equivalent of "drama queen" or "melodramatic" in italian?

Grazie,
Dylan


----------



## ristina-cay

*I* would like to know the correct *I*talian word for "dramaqueen".


----------



## jim.bottone

*Q*ualcuno mi sa aiutare a capire come si potrebbe tradurre l'espressione drama mama?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Benvenuto.
Senza contesto, non rimane che sentirsi fortunati con Google, che a sua volta rimanda a Urban dictionary.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,
La frase è molto divertente!
Viene dalla frase "drama queen" ma è stato cambiato a una forma aliterativa.
QUI c'è un vecchio argomento su "drama queen" e benchè il argomento ha 17 interventi, veramente, non c'è una risposta soddisfacente.

Io direi che:
drama mama = drama queen = una persona troppa drammatica, o sempre in crisi

Ma non so se esiste una parola simpice, o una frase breve collo stesso significato in italiano.
Non sono d'accordo che "checca" è adatta qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Spesso lasciamo dramaqueen anche in italiano, senza tradurlo.
Al massimo si potrebbe tentare con qualcosa del tipo "la regina delle scenate", ma non mi soddisfa molto..


----------



## kittykate

_Diva_, _primadonna_, ma non so se sono esattamente lo stesso...

caterina


----------



## eyeswideopen

Un po' ancient, ma mi viene in mente _Eleonora Duse..._


----------



## Necsus

Io, se non ricordo male, alla fine l'ho tradotto con 'melodrammatico'. In questo senso (DeMauro):
2a CO estens., enfatico, esagerato, artificioso: _gesto_, _atteggiamento_, _tono m._ 
2b CO estens., di qcn., che si comporta, parla o si atteggia in modo teatrale ed enfatico: _non essere m.!_


----------



## jim.bottone

Grazie a tutti,
nel mio testo è riferito a film, " drama mama movies".
è usato un pò come sinonimo di chick flick, che io ho tradotto come "commedia romantica", "film rosa", "polpettone romantico".
Funziona?


----------



## STEPHa

Salve a tutti!! nel libro che sto traducendo invece ho incontrato "baby mama drama - times two"

J. Non vedranno l’ora che arrivi Natale.
D. Loro sì, io no.
J. Come mai?
D.  BABY MAMA DRAMA – TIMES TWO.
J.  Oh, capisco.
D. Se non fosse per i bambini, questo Natale me ne starei da mia nonna.

Il personaggio D. ha due bambini. Secondo me forse devo tradurre con "capricci - doppi" o qualcosa del genere... Che ne pensate?


----------



## TimLA

Salve.

"Times two" si riferisce ai due bambini.
"baby mama drama" da' il senso di una mama' con bambino che comporta drammaticamente.

??????
Diva con bambino - due volte
?????????????????


----------



## STEPHa

Hi! with " mama' " do you refers to " mother "?.. The characters are both male... So if mama drama is something like "melodramatic" or "someone that makes tantrums or scenes" it would be maybe something like _cappriccio (o lagna) - doppio (o doppia_) 

but I'm not really sure!


----------



## DueDi

Secondo me, baby mama drama si rifererisce ad una ragazza madre con due figli a carico. Il "drama" sottolinea sia la complessita' della situazione, sia il carattere un po' capriccioso della signorina


----------



## Claudio_it

Ciao, volevo proporre "teatrale" o "melodrammatico" come possibile traduzione italiana. In questo caso però sarebbero aggettivi, l'ideale sarebbe trovare un sostantivo


----------



## theartichoke

DueDi said:


> Secondo me, baby mama drama si rifererisce ad una ragazza madre con due figli a carico. Il "drama" sottolinea sia la complessita' della situazione, sia il carattere un po' capriccioso della signorina



For what it's worth, ten years later, I'll point out that the "baby" in "baby mama" doesn't refer to the youth of the mother, but to the fact that she is the "mama" of the (male) speaker's baby. A man's "baby mama" is the woman who is the mother of his child, but usually not (or no longer) in a romantic relationship with him. "Baby mama drama" is thus the emotional "drama" that comes along with such a relationship.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What a drama queen!
Che attrice!


----------



## johngiovanni

Guarda come gli piace fare l'istrione!
WordReference dictionary: istrione

_Treccani istrione_:  "fig. Chi nella vita assume atteggiamenti esageratamente teatrali; chi simula in modo plateale e poco dignitoso: _è un i_.; _gli piace fare l’istrione_."


----------



## Tellure

*drama queen* persona dagli atteggiamenti melodrammatici
drama: traduzione in italiano - Dizionari

*— queen*, (fam.) persona teatrale, melodrammatica
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> Guarda come gli piace fare l'istrione!
> WordReference dictionary: istrione
> 
> _Treccani istrione_:  "fig. Chi nella vita assume atteggiamenti esageratamente teatrali; chi simula in modo plateale e poco dignitoso: _è un i_.; _gli piace fare l’istrione_."


Istrione is absolutely correct but rather formal, not the word you would hear people use in the same context drama queen is used.


----------



## Cru3l

Buongiorno. Come rendereste "drama queen" nella frase "I'm a self-confessed drama queen"? 

Avevo pensato a "primadonna dichiarata"; secondo voi rende bene il concetto di "drama queen" (tipo "fare scenate")?

Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

No, secondo me no.


----------

